# "Ghosts & Gansters of Old Chicago" Show - 2011



## daffy64 (Nov 8, 2011)

My 2011 Halloween Show "Ghosts and Gangsters of Old Chicago". Staged in my garage with music and voice by local musician Peter Shea. We raised over $670.00 in donations for our local food bank!


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

The production values on this are OUTSTANDING...the garage set, the background film, the lighting and of course the choreography between the skeletons. Enjoyed your other youtube videos as well showing the voice recording session and background film...fantastic job.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Outstanding!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

I'm truly astounded by this! Just amazing!


----------



## Creep Cringle (Jun 23, 2009)

That was cool! How did you work out the showings? Did you have show times or did people just stand around and wait? I loved it!


----------



## CoolDJTV (Jun 28, 2011)

Wow! amazing!


----------



## daffy64 (Nov 8, 2011)

Thanks for all the nice compliments, guys. In regard to the question about the show times: this year I put one of those portable garage-type shelters in front of my garage door. This served as the theater room for the audience and kept out those who weren't admitted yet. I could hold about 25 people seated on low benches or standing behind them for each show, then kick them out and let the next group in. It worked very wel.


----------



## Spider Rider (Nov 8, 2006)

Brilliant! The garage door as curtain just kills me, a true home haunter's touch. And what Stolloween said, impeccable production value with that lighting, set, film, music, props and staging. This needs to move from the driveway to on the road.:jol:


----------



## daffy64 (Nov 8, 2011)

*Haha*

That would be hard. It's already torn down to make room for my car! Don't worry, next year will be a lot better and you guys can come up to Canada and see it!


----------



## R. Lamb (Oct 11, 2011)

That would be a trip worth taking. Fantastic job!


----------



## daffy64 (Nov 8, 2011)

Thanks. I submitted the video link so the show could be put on the DVD that Hauntforum is making.


----------



## wandererrob (Aug 8, 2007)

daffy64 said:


> That would be hard. It's already torn down to make room for my car! Don't worry, next year will be a lot better and you guys can come up to Canada and see it!


If you plan on topping that next year, I can't wait to see what you've got in store. That was truly outstanding. In addition to the other comments, with which I wholeheartedly agree, one thing that caught my attention was the toe tapping while he was singing. It was a subtle touch, but in addition to the arms, it really gave him "life". It completed the illusion beautifully.


----------

